# Snow in Ohio????



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey guys i just heard on the radio that you all might get some flurries tonight~~!!!!! 

Any one salting yet


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Not much here yet DJ maybe Wednesday morning will see.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ron might be pre-salting already I don't know.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Naw i just talked to him he is heading out for donuts . . . the "we just baked em" light is on


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL hey now


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL DJ he had pizza again.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

the snow was flying yesterday. i went to aurora ohio yesterday to drop off a transmission to a customer, and there was in some spots 2 inches on the ground and the salt trucks were out. where i dropped the transmission off at the parking lot had already been plowed when i got there. must be nice! then i got to drive home to nothing!! ha-ha


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was out that way the last 2 days working and I saw they plowed the roads and parking lots to must have had about 5" out that way it took 2 days for it to melt off.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

the wind must of blew it past me then because we had maybe an inch on the grass and nothing stuck to the drives or roads. thought tuesday night i found a nice patch of ice coming home from the store. nice and slippery gotta get back in to my winter driving groove


----------

